# Too early?



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like to go out every once in a while and spend all night relaxing beside a lake tight lining for catfish. I usualy wait until May so it is not real cold at night but can't wait this year.

Is it too early though for the catfish to be within casting distance of the shore?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope, not too early at all! this btw is prime time for channel cats, but not at night yet. during the colder months the action seems to die off around an hour or 2 before sunset. i havent done much good at night until the water is a little warmer in May.


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

That is another reason that I dont go out until may. I never seemed to catch anything before may at night and just figured it was me. 
Maybe next weekend I will give it a try starting at 5 and see how it goes.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would agree that the bite right now seems to die off once the son goes down. I have caught 1 fish so far when it has been dark and that was my PB channel cat a couple weeks ago. If we can get the weather to stay somewhat consistent though I would imagine by mid April you should be able to fish at night and get into some fish.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

i would fish till 11 at nite rite now but no later. give it another week with this warm forecast commin the water temp is gonna be in the mid 50s and that what you want. 60 is even better. I dont believe the month of the year means that much. I think its the water temp and moon phase that means the most.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Caught in a pond, not a lake, but he sure was feisty.

6lb 2oz


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I pulled a 5 lb. channel out of Indian Lake this week on a vibe, while I was saugeye fishing. Good luck!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

i smashed them last friday. but it was mid afternoon on a shallow rocky flat. They fought like heck but i think its still too cold to fish at night


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fished Tappan last week with my dad and we didnt have a single bite UNTIL dark............the fish bit good for an hour or so and then the bite tapered off to nothing !!!


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> I dont believe the month of the year means that much. I think its the water temp and moon phase that means the most.


I would agree about the water temp over what month it is.


----------

